# Looking for a Tutorial..,



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

,..on how to apply tweed to a pine cab.

I was checking out YouTube tonight but it was a crapshoot. A few years ago I found a simple but clear picture for picture walkthrough but I cannot seem to locate it at the moment. Anyone have a guide they would recommend?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Popping in for interest sake...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

would you believe using double face tape instead of glue?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> would you believe using double face tape instead of glue?


I saw a guy doing that. I don’t that's for me


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

vadsy said:


> ,..on how to apply tweed to a pine cab.
> 
> I was checking out YouTube tonight but it was a crapshoot. A few years ago I found a simple but clear picture for picture walkthrough but I cannot seem to locate it at the moment. Anyone have a guide they would recommend?


I made one some time ago, but the pics were deleted when photobucket changed their format. I'll have to see if I can find those pics and redo the tutorial.

Build Thread - Tweed Cabinet Build


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You have a hide glue machine?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> You have a hide glue machine?


I did learn a trick or two watching this one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I did learn a trick or two watching this one.


I caught this one yesterday but it still wasn't what I was looking for. I remember one 'instructable' where it was step by step pictures with a short but helpful writeup accompanying them. The best part about it was it was specifically for tweed. I can't find it and I'm guessing it went down in the great Photobucket fire from a few years back. A bunch of tutorials are still up but missing pictures.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The pedal board one was the best I could find.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> The pedal board one was the best I could find.


yea. I saw it yesterday but didn't watch till today. it has a nice amount of chat and instruction just not cabs but helpful


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought this one was good. 




The only thing I wonder about is how he was able to cut all 4 pieces of the tweed going the same same direction, same strip of fabric. I did that on my first tweed fail and couldn't get the pieces to line up right on the amp.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I watched this one yesterday. a lot of these are watch me work not teaching much

this one is a bit helpful 
Tweed Deluxe 5E3 DIY


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe our good friend @jbealsmusic could offer some tips & advice?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I wouldn't want to subject myself to this. The fumes must be overwhelming.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

It’s not that bad. Use a solvent free contact cement or simple spray adhesive in a garage with the side door open and you’ll be fine. I’ve done some tolex on heads and flat panel repairs and it’s been fine. Mask is always a good idea


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's one of my tweed fails. Harvard, wrapped one piece, joined on the bottom. Corners are all fvcked up like a soup sandwich.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

soup sandwich. Nice


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> soup sandwich. Nice


yes, nice. 
but you've "inspired" me to try it again. I'm going to throw together (carefully assemble) a 5F1 cabinet and try to get it right this time. Wish me luck.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I’m getting closer but it’s last on my list of holiday to-do’s. Yesterday I put feet on the new/old amp head for this project. Today I took a much needed break from the 10 minutes I spent putting the feet on and replaced the plugs in the truck. Tomorrow I’ll cut a new baffle with the speaker hole centered instead of offset. Then I’ll measure/cut/prep the tweed. I may put off the rest until forever. Lastly I’ll lacquer with a tint of orange


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This may also be helpful 

Tweed Cabinet Build for Me Now


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

well he confirmed what I learned about the sides needing to be cut up & down on the fabric, while the top & bottom need to be cut across the fabric. His left front corner was a bit funky though. Something happen there?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not a tweed guy. Tolex only for me. Lol

My go-to for tweed was a link to a beautifully detailed thread on this forum (with numerous pictures) posted by a member who is no longer here (left around the time of the ownership change and subsequent increase in troll posting), and the thread has since been deleted. I think he deleted all his old posts actually, which is a shame because he had great/informative posts.


----------

